# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Χρονοκυκλώματα >  >  Χρονοδιακοπτης με το 555

## dimitris_p

Καλησπέρα. Θέλω να φτιάξω ένα κυκλωματάκι που θα συνδεθεί σε μια γεννήτρια και θελω να κάνει το εξής σχετικά απλό. Να παίρνει τροφοδοσία με άνοιγμα του διακόπτη 24v και όταν πάρει μπροστά η μηχανή, από τον δυναμό που εχει μια έξοδο 24v θέλω μέσω αυτού μετά από 5 sec περίπου να οπλίζει ένα rele. Ξέρω ότι γινετε σιγουρα με το 555 αλλα δεν βρηκα το κατάλληλο σχέδιο. Εχετε κάτι να προτείνετε?

----------


## dimitris_p

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους. Τελικά δεν υπάρχει λύση σε αυτό που ρωτάω?  :Sad:

----------


## Spark

> Καλή χρονιά σε όλους



αυτό το κυκλωμα δεν εχει ουτε 555 ουτε σταθεροποιητη, ομως μπορει να
κανει αυτο που θελεις με λιγοστα εξαρτήματα
λειτουργει με ταση DC ή AC  και ο χρόνος ρυθμίζεται απο τον πυκνωτη c2, με μεγαλυτερο πυκνωτη κανει μεγαλυτερη καθυστέρηση
για τρανσιστορ εγω θα επελεγα ενα για περισσότερο ρευμα οπως BC 337 ή αλλο NPN μεγαλυτερο

*http://www.learningelectronics.net/circuits/audio-amplifier-output-relay-delay.html


*

----------


## elektronio

Διάβασα το μήνυμα σου 3 φορές και δεν κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς θέλεις να κάνει το 555. Μάλλον αυτός είναι ο λόγος που δεν παίρνεις απαντήσεις.

"Να παίρνει τροφοδοσία με άνοιγμα του διακόπτη 24v" τι είναι ο διακόπτης 24V, μπαταρία τροφοδοτικό έξοδος της γεννήτριας;
"και όταν πάρει μπροστά η μηχανή, από τον δυναμό που εχει μια έξοδο 24v θέλω μέσω αυτού μετά από 5 sec περίπου να οπλίζει ένα rele" πολύ μπερδεμένο.

Αν θέλεις ένα κύκλωμα που μόλις τροφοδοτηθεί να κρατάει καθυστέρηση 5δευτ. και μετά να ανοίγει ένα ρελέ θέλεις "555 monostable delay on"

Αντί για το 555 θα πρότεινα το 4541

----------


## SProg

Χρονικο ρελε.

----------


## vasilllis

> Διάβασα το μήνυμα σου 3 φορές και δεν κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς θέλεις να κάνει το 555. Μάλλον αυτός είναι ο λόγος που δεν παίρνεις απαντήσεις.
> 
> "Να παίρνει τροφοδοσία με άνοιγμα του διακόπτη 24v" τι είναι ο διακόπτης 24V, μπαταρία τροφοδοτικό έξοδος της γεννήτριας;
> "και όταν πάρει μπροστά η μηχανή, από τον δυναμό που εχει μια έξοδο 24v θέλω μέσω αυτού μετά από 5 sec περίπου να οπλίζει ένα rele" πολύ μπερδεμένο.
> 
> Αν θέλεις ένα κύκλωμα που μόλις τροφοδοτηθεί να κρατάει καθυστέρηση 5δευτ. και μετά να ανοίγει ένα ρελέ θέλεις "555 monostable delay on"
> 
> Αντί για το 555 θα πρότεινα το 4541



Aυτο θελει.ενα χρονικο να ενεργοποιειται με καθυστερηση μετα την εκκινηση ενος η/ζ.

----------


## dimitris_p

Να το πω ποιο αναλυτικά. Πρέπει να μπει ένα είδους προστασίας σε μια γεννήτρια. Η τάση ανοίγοντας τον διακόπτη ειναι 24v αλλα αυτό δεν μας ενδιαφέρει γιατί με ένα σταθερ/τη πχ 7812 κάνουμε δουλειά. Ανοίγοντας τον διακόπτη και πατώντας μίζα, μέχρι να πάρει μπρος η γεννήτρια μεσολαβούν κάποια sec.Εδω χρειάζεται μια μικρή καθυστέρηση ώστε να να μην οπλίζει αμέσως το ρελλε που θα μπει στην έξοδο και χτυπαει η σειρήνα χωρείς λόγο. Γι αυτό χρειάζομαι το κύκλωμα να δουλεύει με εντολή από τον δυναμό για να καταλάβει ότι πήρε μπροστά ο κινητήρας. 

Το ένα ειναι αυτό. Τώρα μου ζήτησε και κάτι άλλο ποιο δύσκολο που εδώ δεν νομιζω να μπορέσω το φτιάξω ετσι απλά. Στο λάδι και στην θερμοκρασία υπαρχει βαλβίδα που γειώνει μια επαφή που εκει εχει λαμπάκι. Αν υπαρχει τρόπος ώστε οταν σηκώσει θερμοκρασία η μένει από λάδια, να πάρει εντολή και να σβήσει τον κινητήρα. Αυτό τα 2 τελευταια δεν τον πολυ απασχολούν γιατί μπορεί να τα κάνει και με απλά ρελλε παίρνοντας έξοδο από την πρώτη περίπτωση.
Αυτό που ενδιαφέρει ειναι η πρώτη περίπτωση με την καθυστέρηση.

----------


## elektronio

Θέλεις οπωσδήποτε να το κατασκευάσεις;
υπάρχει έτοιμο χρονικό καθυστέρησης στα 24V μόλις πάρει τροφοδοσία μετράει καθυστέρηση (το συγκεκριμένο ρυθμίζεται από περίπου 0 έως 20" ) και οπλίζει ένα μικρό ρελέ που μπορεί να οδηγήσει ένα μεγαλύτερο εξωτερικά για όσο φορτίο χρειάζεσαι.

----------


## dimitris_p

> Θέλεις οπωσδήποτε να το κατασκευάσεις;
> υπάρχει έτοιμο χρονικό καθυστέρησης στα 24V μόλις πάρει τροφοδοσία μετράει καθυστέρηση (το συγκεκριμένο ρυθμίζεται από περίπου 0 έως 20" ) και οπλίζει ένα μικρό ρελέ που μπορεί να οδηγήσει ένα μεγαλύτερο εξωτερικά για όσο φορτίο χρειάζεσαι.



Δεν κατάλαβες τι έγραψα. Δεν ζητάω απλό χρονικό αλλα να παίρνει εντολή από +12v και να μετράει και όχι όταν παίρνει τάση το κύκλωμά του.

----------


## elektronio

> Δεν κατάλαβες τι έγραψα. Δεν ζητάω απλό χρονικό αλλα να παίρνει εντολή από +12v και να μετράει και όχι όταν παίρνει τάση το κύκλωμά του.



Αν το χρονοκύκλωμα παίρνει απλά μια εντολή από την γεννήτρια για να λειτουργήσει πρέπει και από κάπου να τροφοδοτείται. Αν τροφοδοτείται από την μπαταρία της μίζας τότε θα καταναλώνει συνεχώς την μπαταρία ή θα πρέπει να ανοιγοκλείνεις κάποιο διακόπτη.

Αν κατάλαβα σωστά ότι θέλεις να μην υπάρχει φορτίο στην έξοδο της γεννήτριας κατά την εκκίνηση. Θα βάλεις ένα ρελέ ισχύος με πηνίο 230V ανάλογο με τα φορτία σου στην έξοδο της γεννήτριας. Θα βάλεις το χρονικό που σου προτείνω (χρονικό με τροφοδοσία 230V) στην έξοδο της γεννήτριας πριν το ρελέ ισχύος και θα οδηγήσεις το ρελέ ισχύος από το ρελε του χρονικού.
Όταν ξεκινά η γεννήτρια το ρελέ ισχύος θα είναι απενεργοποιημένο οπότε δεν θα υπάρχει φορτίο στην έξοδο. Το μόνο φορτίο θα είναι το χρονικό που το λες και αμελητέο για την γεννήτρια. Μόλις πάρει η γεννήτρια θα παράγει τάση στην έξοδο οπότε το χρονικό ξεκινάει με την τροφοδότηση του και αρχίζει να μετράει χρόνο όσο επιλέξεις από την ρύθμιση. Μόλις τελειώσει ο χρόνος που μετράει ανοίγει το ρελέ ισχύος και έχεις έξοδο στο φορτίο. Εάν  η γεννήτρια σβήσει το χρονικό θα διακόψει την λειτουργία του ρελέ ισχύος και δεν θα καταναλώνει τίποτε (το χρονικό) μέχρι την επόμενη εκκίνηση. Ακόμη και αν κάνει βύθιση η τάση στην έξοδο της γεννήτριας θα κοπεί η τροφοδοσία του χρονικού οπότε θα απενεργοποιήσει τα φορτία στην έξοδο μέχρι να περάσει ο προκαθορισμένος χρόνος και εντωμεταξύ θα ομαλοποιηθούν πάλι οι στροφές.

Το ότι το χρονικό είναι ένα εμπορικό προϊόν είναι πλεονέκτημα για το μέλλον εφόσον κάτι πάθει μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί άμεσα από ένα άλλο του εμπορίου.

----------


## vasilllis

> Να το πω ποιο αναλυτικά. Πρέπει να μπει ένα είδους προστασίας σε μια γεννήτρια. Η τάση ανοίγοντας τον διακόπτη ειναι 24v αλλα αυτό δεν μας ενδιαφέρει γιατί με ένα σταθερ/τη πχ 7812 κάνουμε δουλειά. Ανοίγοντας τον διακόπτη και πατώντας μίζα, μέχρι να πάρει μπρος η γεννήτρια μεσολαβούν κάποια sec.Εδω χρειάζεται μια μικρή καθυστέρηση ώστε να να μην οπλίζει αμέσως το ρελλε που θα μπει στην έξοδο και χτυπαει η σειρήνα χωρείς λόγο. Γι αυτό χρειάζομαι το κύκλωμα να δουλεύει με εντολή από τον δυναμό για να καταλάβει ότι πήρε μπροστά ο κινητήρας. 
> 
> Το ένα ειναι αυτό. Τώρα μου ζήτησε και κάτι άλλο ποιο δύσκολο που εδώ δεν νομιζω να μπορέσω το φτιάξω ετσι απλά. Στο λάδι και στην θερμοκρασία υπαρχει βαλβίδα που γειώνει μια επαφή που εκει εχει λαμπάκι. Αν υπαρχει τρόπος ώστε οταν σηκώσει θερμοκρασία η μένει από λάδια, να πάρει εντολή και να σβήσει τον κινητήρα. Αυτό τα 2 τελευταια δεν τον πολυ απασχολούν γιατί μπορεί να τα κάνει και με απλά ρελλε παίρνοντας έξοδο από την πρώτη περίπτωση.
> Αυτό που ενδιαφέρει ειναι η πρώτη περίπτωση με την καθυστέρηση.



Για
αυτο που ζητας ,ειδοποιηση οτι εκκινησε το η/ζ,δεν χρειαζεται κανενα χρονικο,μπορεις να παρεις εντολη απο αρκετα σημεια πανω στο η/ζ.
Τα αλλα που ζητας ειναι πιο περιπλοκα.Υπαρχουν πολλα ετοιμα κοντρολερ για αυτη την δουλεια.

----------


## dimitris_p

Συγνώμη αλλά γιατί περιπλέκουμε τα πράγματα??Εγώ δεν μίλησα για κανένα φορτίο και είναι και που δεν με ενδιαφέρει. Η γεννήτρια είναι στυμμένη και δουλεύει σε ενα βουνό εδώ και καιρό και ο άνθρωπος απλά χρειάζεται.

1 Μια ειδοποίηση πχ μια σειρήνα όταν σταματήσει για να παύει να την βγάλει μπροστά.
2 Αν γίνετε με κάποιο τρόπο να την προστατέψει οπως έγραψα ποιο πιάνω από λάδια και από θερμοκρασία.

Φυσικά και υπάρχει διακόπτης που ανοίγεις γα να βγάλεις μπροστα.Το τι θα γίνει ήταν σβήσει με τα φορτία είναι θέμα του ιδιοκτήτη και του ηλεκτρολόγου που την έφτιαξε. Ο φίλος μου ανάλαβε απλά να του βγάλει ενα σύστημα για ειδοποίηση. 

Πόσο ποιο απλά να το περιγράψω??

----------


## elektronio

Τώρα είναι σαφές το τι θέλεις.

Απορίες σχετικά με τα δεδομένα σου:
Η γεννήτρια λειτουργεί μόνιμα ή άμα πέσει το ρεύμα;
Τα 24V που δίνει το δυναμό τα δίνει μόνιμα όσο λειτουργεί η γεννήτρια ή τα ανοιγοκλείνει ανάλογα με την φόρτιση της μπαταρίας;
Το κύκλωμα που θα κάνεις και η σειρήνα από που θα τροφοδοτούνται; Με τι τάση;
Αισθητήριο για το λάδι υπάρχει στη γεννήτρια; Αν υπάρχει δεν προστατεύει την γεννήτρια από μόνο του σε συνδυασμό με τα ηλεκτρικά της γεννήτριας;
Προστασία από θερμοκρασία εννοείς να μην ανεβάσει υψηλή θερμοκρασία ή γεννήτρια και καεί το τύλιγμα; 
Υπάρχει τρόπος να διακόπτης την γεννήτρια ηλεκτρικά (από το κύκλωμα προστασίας) ή θέλει μηχανικό πάτημα κουμπιού;

----------


## dimitris_p

1 Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αλλα μάλλον δεν υπαρχει ρεύμα και λειτουργεί συνεχόμενα.
2 Η έξοδος του δυναμού βγαζει συνέχεια αυτή την τάση.
3 Το κύκλωμα θα τροφοδοτείτε απο άνοιγμα διακόπτη. Η σειρήνα θα συνδεθεί στην έξοδο ενός ρελλε.
4 Εχω απαντήσει οτι και στην θερμοκρασία και στο λάδι υπάρχει βαλβίδα οπως έχουν τα αυτοκίνητα και όταν σηκώσει θερμοκρασία γειώνει την επαφή, και όταν δεν ανεβάζει λάδια κάνει το ίδιο.
5 Η γεννήτρια σβήνει με ηλεκτρικό σύστημα από τον διακόπτη.

----------


## vasilllis

> Συγνώμη αλλά γιατί περιπλέκουμε τα πράγματα??Εγώ δεν μίλησα για κανένα φορτίο και είναι και που δεν με ενδιαφέρει. Η γεννήτρια είναι στυμμένη και δουλεύει σε ενα βουνό εδώ και καιρό και ο άνθρωπος απλά χρειάζεται.
> 
> 1 Μια ειδοποίηση πχ μια σειρήνα όταν σταματήσει για να παύει να την βγάλει μπροστά.
> 2 Αν γίνετε με κάποιο τρόπο να την προστατέψει οπως έγραψα ποιο πιάνω από λάδια και από θερμοκρασία.
> 
> Φυσικά και υπάρχει διακόπτης που ανοίγεις γα να βγάλεις μπροστα.Το τι θα γίνει ήταν σβήσει με τα φορτία είναι θέμα του ιδιοκτήτη και του ηλεκτρολόγου που την έφτιαξε. Ο φίλος μου ανάλαβε απλά να του βγάλει ενα σύστημα για ειδοποίηση. 
> 
> Πόσο ποιο απλά να το περιγράψω??



Εσυ
το περιγραφεις απλα,αλλα δεν παει να πει οτι τα λες και σωστα.
1.παυει?Οταν σβησει το Ηζ απο βλαβη?που δεν εχει καμια προστασια οπως αναφερεις?
Βαλε ενα ρελε με ΝC επαφη στο 220 της γεννητριας,παρε εντολη απο την βαλβιδα λαδιου,παρε εντολη απο το δυναμο.
2.Γινετε να την προστατεψει .ΦΑνταζομαι οτι ο διακοπτης που λες ειναι διακοπτης -κλειδι και την βαζει ο ανθρωπος χειροκινητα.
Απλη λυση δυο ρελε ,ενα για λαδι ενα για νερο,καλυτερη λυση ενα ρελε,ενα χρονικο.Καν-δυο διοδους και δυο ενδεικτικα.
Ποσο πιο απλα  :Smile:

----------


## elektronio

Εμένα μου φαίνεται απίθανο η γεννήτρια να έχει τα αισθητήρια και να μην τα εκμεταλλεύεται για να αυτοπροστατευτεί. Ακούμπησε με ένα καλώδιο το σημείο που το αισθητήριο βγάζει γείωση με την γείωση και λογικά η γεννήτρια θα σταματήσει. Το πιο πιθανό είναι να γειώνει τον σπινθήρα από το μπουζί και να κόβει. 

Σχετικά με την σειρήνα.
Το κύκλωμα και η σειρήνα θα πρέπει να τροφοδοτηθούν από την μπαταρία της μίζας αφού είναι η μοναδική πηγή μετά το σβήσιμο της γεννήτριας. 
το πιο απλό κύκλωμα που σκέφτηκα είναι το παρακάτω: 
siren.jpg
Το δυναμό όσο παράγει την τάση 24V κλείνει ένα ρελέ το οποίο αποκόπτει την τροφοδοσία από το σύστημα χρονοκύκλωμα - σειρήνα. Μόλις χαθεί η τάση του δυναμό το ρελέ ανοίγει οπότε από την ανάστροφη επαφή τροφοδοτείται το χρονικό (delay off) που με την σειρά του τροφοδοτεί την σειρήνα για χρόνο ίσο με την ρύθμιση. Μετά το πέρας του χρόνου παραμένει τροφοδοτημένο μόνο το χρονικό. Για όση διάρκεια λειτουργεί η γεννήτρια δεν υπάρχει κατανάλωση της μπαταρίας.
Ο διακόπτης χρησιμεύει όταν έχουμε σβηστή την γεννήτρια να μην καταναλώνεται μπαταρία από το χρονικό.

Το παραπάνω μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί με υλικά ράγας (ρελέ - χρονικό) ώστε να μην μπλέκεις με κατασκευές κυκλώματος και να είναι επισκευάσιμο από ηλεκτρολόγο για να μην τρέχεις όταν πάθει κάτι.

----------

dimitris_p (06-01-17)

----------


## dimitris_p

Την λύση μου την έδωσε ο Βασίλης ποιο πάνω. Θεωρητικά στο χαρτί σχεδίασα ένα εύκολο κύκλωμα με 3 ρελε, ένα για το λάδι ένα για την θερμοκρασία και ένα που θα δινει στην σειρήνα και που θα σβήνει και την μηχανή ταυτόχρονα. Και τέλος ορισμένες διόδους για να μην εχουμε επιστροφές καθώς και ένα χρονικό. Θα το κανω πρόχειρα στον πάγκο μια και εχω τα υλικά να δω αν θα πετύχει και θα σας πω!

----------


## vasilllis

Φτιαξε
ενα προχειρο σχεδιο να σου πω.Τις διοδους τις θες για να μην αναβουν ολες οι λυχνιες μαζι(σφαλμα χαμ.πιεση,υψηλη θερμοκρασια κλπ).
Το ρελε χαμ.πιεση λαδιου θα παιρνει + απο την κλειδαρια και - απο την βαλβιδα.Θα χρησιμοποιει ΝC επαφη . θα βαλεις το ρελε της θερμοκρασιας με τον ιδιο τροπο και σε σειρα των δυο ρελε θα οπλιζεις τον μαγνητη.
Ωραιο συστημα κανεις να παιρνουν το + απο ρελε με πηνιο 220v απο το Η/Ζ ωστε να ξεκινανε επιτηρηση μολις αυτο δωσει ταση και επισης να μπει αλλο ενα ρελε(αυτο του σφαλματος ) στο οποιο θελει ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΑ αυτοσυγκρατηση .

----------


## dimitris_p

Oχι απο 220v δεν παίρνω τίποτα καθώς αυτός που θα βάλει το σύστημα αν τελικά δουλέψει, ειναι ηλεκτρολόγος αυτοκινήτων και δεν εχει σχέση με 220. Όλα θα δουλεύουν με 24v και το χρονικό όταν πάρει τάση από τον δυναμό 24v θα οπλίσει σε πχ 4-5 sec ώστε να μην χτυπαει χωρείς λόγο η σειρήνα με το άνοιγμα του διακόπτη αν δεν πάρει μπρος η γεννήτρια.

----------

